# How do I remove home network?



## stlogije (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm having problems with my home network, so someone told me to create a new one just to test it. Well, the new one works so how do I remove it now?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't remove a network. 

Why don't you post the problems you're having so people can help you.


----------



## Thunder2k (May 20, 2005)

stlogije said:


> I'm having problems with my home network, so someone told me to create a new one just to test it. Well, the new one works so how do I remove it now?


Need more info, since I am not in front of the machine, I can't see your setup. Are you using the same nic when you created this "new" network? Is it that you have more than one workgroup or domain? or is it that you have multiple nics in device manager. If you can document a little more it would help.

J


----------



## stlogije (Mar 13, 2007)

I did post the problem with the network but no one has replied yet. Someone in another forum told me to create another network to see if it works so now I want to remove the new one.


----------



## stlogije (Mar 13, 2007)

The new network has a different name. The original problem reported is as follows:
When I go to View Workgroup Computers on my PC, I receive an error that it is not available and states "You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. The network path was not found." I am logged in as computer administrator, so I don't understand what could be wrong. There are 2 other hard-wired to a router PC's connected to my home network and 1 wireless laptop computer with an internal wireless card. All 4 computers have no problem accessing the internet, but can't see each other. When I ping the other 2 PC's there is NO packet loss, but I get 100% packet loss when I ping the laptop with a timeout error. I can only map one of the 2 other PC's on my PC and can access its files without any problem. File sharing is enabled on all of the computers and all computers are using Windows XP. I am using a US Robotics MaxG wireless router model 5461.


----------



## Thunder2k (May 20, 2005)

This is so funny, I've had this same problem and I just posted a reply to another guy with this problem. I am going to give you the condensed version

There is a problem in either a firewall on one of the machines. I bet the laptop or in the router. it is not allowing icmp packets to pass. The answer,

Go to: http://www.networkmagic.com/nmlp/ho...etwork magic&gclid=CL_uyI_el4sCFQR1ZQod8yYyKw

I think this program (free trial) will point out the issues and correct them for you.
Let Me know if it works.


----------



## emi49729 (Apr 13, 2007)

NetworkMagic did the trick. Thanks for the pointer


----------

